# اوعوا تعملوا كدة



## god love 2011 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

إذا كان الإنسان قد فشل في الحب فعليه أن ينجح في نسيانه، ولكن للأسف هناك 4 طرق فاشلة لنسيان قصص الحب الفاشلة، وبذلك يكون الفشل مضاعفا بسبب هذه الطرق الأربع الخنيقة


إغاظة الشريك السابق


يعتقد الروش مننا أنه إذا تحدث في الموبايل بكل سعادة ورومانسية أمام الشريك السابق فإنه بذلك يغيظه وأنه بذلك قد انتصر عليه وحرق دمه، بل الغريب أن البعض يتفنن في إغاظة الشريك فالبعض يذهب ويصاحب صديقة شريكته السابقة، والفتاة قد تقف كثيرا مع صديق أو قريب شريكها السابق كي تزيد في غيظه، وهذه الطرق كلها لا تؤدي سوى للصداع وضياع الوقت وإهدار المجهود في هطل غير مبرر.


حب جديد


أرخم حب هو الحب المسلوق الذي يعقب قصص الحب الفاشلة، فللأسف يرى البعض أنه لن ينسى الشريك السابق إلا بشريك جديد، ولن ينسى الحب القوي إلا بحب اقوى منه، ولذلك قد يلجأ الشخص إلى الارتماء في شباك أي حب جديد كي يستطيع نسيان الماضي، وهذه العلاقة لا تعد فقط ظلما للطرف الآخر ولكنها ظلما للشخص نفسه الذي يوهم نفسه بالحب ويتخذ الحب الجديد كوبري من أجل تحقيق هدفه وهو نسيان الشريك السابق والنتيجة المعروفة دائما هي فشله للمرة الثانية.


الانطواء


مَن من الشباب لم يربي دقنه وينعزل ويبكي في حجرته المظلمة على قصة حب فاشلة وهو يستمع إلى أغنية "سابني وراح يا هوى.. كلي جراح من الهوا" لوليد سعد لو حد لسة فاكره، ومَن من الفتيات لم تتشحتف وترتمي في حضن صديقتها وتبكي طوال الليل على اغنية "كرهتك لأنك مجرد قناع ..
وكام مسرحية بطلها مشعارف إيه" للطيفة لو حد لسة بيشتريلها شرايط، فهذا الانطواء يسعد صاحبه الذي يتلذذ بالحزن وبتعذيب نفسه وتأتيه أحلام يقظة تسمى "أحلام الاستشهاد" ويرى فيها نفسه مريضا والناس ملفوفة حواليه أو انه أنقذ حبيبته من الموت ثم مات والدموع في عينيها، وما إلى ذلك من أحلام يقظة دائما ما لا تتحقق فلو كانت التخيلات تتحقق لكان الشباب جميعهم متزوجين من هيفاء وهبي تاني يوم.

هذه الصورة العبثية للحزن والشحتفة وتربية الدقن والرغبة في الانتحار أو اللجوء إلى الدين والاستشياخ المظهري بعد قصص الحب الفاشلة، يعد نوعا آخر من الفشل في التعامل مع الأزمة، ودائما ما يتم حلاقة الدقن بعد فترة وتعود الشهية وينتهي الاستشياخ وينتهي كل الحزن سريعا وهذا يدل على أنه كان طريقة فاشلة تماما.


الزواج


الزواج الذي يعقب الفشل في قصة حب هو زواج محكوم عليه بانعدام السعادة مهما كان هناك توافقا بين الطرفين، لأن الشخص الذي يفعل ذلك يندم بعد فترة ويشعر أنه تزوج بعد أن فقد الأمل في الزواج من الشخصية التي أحبها في الماضي، ويظل شبح هذه الشخصية يطارده دائما وذلك يتسبب في أن يقتنع الشخص أنه كان يمكن أن يكون أسعد حالا لو تزوج من حبه القديم.

فالشخص الذي يتزوج فتاة تحصيل حاصل بعد فشله في الاتباط بحبيبته القديمة، لن يشعر معها بالسعادة مطلقا مهما كانت تحبه ومهما كانت العلاقة بينهما يمكن أن تنجح، فهو دائما سوف يشعر ان سعادته منقوصة، وأنه لم يتزوج من التي أحبها، وأن هناك شخص آخر أسعد حالا منه وهو الذي تزوج من حبيبته السابقة.منقوووووووووووووووووووووول​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا اخت سيمون 
على الموضوع القيم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

> فالشخص الذي يتزوج فتاة تحصيل حاصل بعد فشله في الاتباط بحبيبته القديمة، لن يشعر معها بالسعادة مطلقا مهما كانت تحبه ومهما كانت العلاقة بينهما يمكن أن تنجح، فهو دائما سوف يشعر ان سعادته منقوصة، وأنه لم يتزوج من التي أحبها، وأن هناك شخص آخر أسعد حالا منه وهو الذي تزوج من حبيبته السابقة.




كلام جميل ورائع 
ولكن مكتوب له ان يتزوج فتاه اخرى غير التى حبها فى الاول 
فيجب عليه ان يرضى بما كتبه له الله 
ويثق دائما انه سيكون افضل له 
ويثق ان الله كتب له الافضل والافضل 

موضوع جميل يا سيمون 
وهام 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

> *مَن من الشباب لم يربي دقنه وينعزل ويبكي في حجرته المظلمة على قصة حب فاشلة وهو يستمع إلى أغنية "سابني وراح يا هوى.. كلي جراح من الهوا" لوليد سعد لو حد لسة فاكره، ومَن من الفتيات لم تتشحتف وترتمي في حضن صديقتها وتبكي طوال الليل على اغنية "كرهتك لأنك مجرد قناع ..
> وكام مسرحية بطلها مشعارف إيه" للطيفة لو حد لسة بيشتريلها شرايط، فهذا الانطواء يسعد صاحبه الذي يتلذذ بالحزن وبتعذيب نفسه وتأتيه أحلام يقظة تسمى "أحلام الاستشهاد" ويرى فيها نفسه مريضا والناس ملفوفة حواليه أو انه أنقذ حبيبته من الموت ثم مات والدموع في عينيها، وما إلى ذلك من أحلام يقظة دائما ما لا تتحقق فلو كانت التخيلات تتحقق لكان الشباب جميعهم متزوجين من هيفاء وهبي تاني يوم.*​



*ههههههههههههه

بجد كلام واقعى و مفيد

شكراً ليكى يا سيمون​*


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا سيمون 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا وحلو ومفيد جدا جدا

ميرسي حبيبتي​


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك سيمون


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرااااا سيمون على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا سيمون بس الطرق دى مش هتنسى الحب الاول خالص عشان كده بتقولى الطرق الفاشله فى نسيان الحب الفاشل ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_بنحاول نداوى خطأ بكارثة
ميرسى كتيير سيمون على موضوعك وما يشملة من نصائح
مشكوره كتيييير




​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميييييييييل جدا يا سيمون 
تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا اخت سيمون
> على الموضوع القيم
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على مرورك
نورت الموضوع 
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كلام جميل ورائع
> ولكن مكتوب له ان يتزوج فتاه اخرى غير التى حبها فى الاول
> فيجب عليه ان يرضى بما كتبه له الله
> ويثق دائما انه سيكون افضل له
> ...



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد كلام واقعى و مفيد
> 
> شكراً ليكى يا سيمون​*



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على مرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا سيمون
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر لمرورك 
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا وحلو ومفيد جدا جدا
> 
> ميرسي حبيبتي​



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك سيمون



ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكرااااا سيمون على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع 
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سيمون بس الطرق دى مش هتنسى الحب الاول خالص عشان كده بتقولى الطرق الفاشله فى نسيان الحب الفاشل ههههههههههههههههههه​



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بنحاول نداوى خطأ بكارثة
> ميرسى كتيير سيمون على موضوعك وما يشملة من نصائح
> مشكوره كتيييير
> 
> ...



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييل جدا يا سيمون
> تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا سيمون
وانا بعتقد ان اللي بيتجوز شخص تاني فقط ليغيظ الاول 
دة بيخدع  الشخص الجديد وبيظلم نفسة والاخرين  معة 
موضوع هام جدا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى
اختى سيمون
موضوع اكتر من رائع​​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع فعلا جميل جدا 
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> اختى سيمون
> موضوع اكتر من رائع​​



ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع فعلا جميل جدا
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم



    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك  ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل 
ميرسى يا سيمون *


----------



## white rose (13 مارس 2009)

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو صح يا سيمون

يسلموا ايديك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ميرسى يا سيمون *



_           ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
_​


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو صح يا سيمون
> 
> يسلموا ايديك
> 
> الرب يباركك



_          ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
_​


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا
> الرب يباركك​*



_          ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع وهادف يا قمر
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## god love 2011 (19 مارس 2009)

_       ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
_​


----------

